# Alloy Wheel Repair



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone know of a good alloy wheel filler to use when doing some repairs etc ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just ask and you will. receive. :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Car-Alloy-Whe...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Milliput is also very good for this as its a two part epoxy resin, and then be worked to shape including sanding down.

Gordon.:thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got this package, but not used it yet .... waiting for a bit of decent weather so I can spend some time on the wheel.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Any good body filler will do the job, don't think there's any need for a specific filler


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I just used a chemical metal stick, that worked fine.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

notsosmall said:


> Any good body filler will do the job, don't think there's any need for a specific filler


In an article i read about wheel repair, it says body filler isnt upto the job, as wheels are a much harsher environment than bodywork....a specific filler needs to be used.


----------



## curro (Apr 18, 2008)

Super glue thick gel and activator, build up and sand, prime, paint


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

as above , i think glassaid sell an alloy repair gel with spray accelerator which ive known no problems.


----------



## curro (Apr 18, 2008)

Try http://www.fivestardistribution.com/ they sell the gel and activator and they are really cheap. ll


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> In an article i read about wheel repair, it says body filler isnt upto the job, as wheels are a much harsher environment than bodywork....a specific filler needs to be used.


Fair one mate but i've used it in the past and it worked well for me :thumb: im not talking about major repairs just kerb damage


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

notsosmall said:


> im not talking about major repairs just kerb damage


So was I


----------

